# causes for bsod



## bassmasta (Jul 16, 2008)

a friend of mine is getting bsod's everytime she uses her computer.  it is usually at boot, but sometimes at the desktop, but the computer shows the bsod then goes back to normal and runs fine.  I was wondering what exactly would cause a blue screen that would not crash the computer.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 16, 2008)

what does the BSOD actually say? does it give any details?


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2008)

Go into the event log and see what's up!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> what does the BSOD actually say? does it give any details?



BSODs say stuff


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> BSODs say stuff



talking about any sort of error code.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a code which leads you to most problems which is found at bottom left corner and be some thing like 0x00000000.  Like the last one i had seen was 0x00000124.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 16, 2008)

well, the reason I made such a vague post was that I dont know what it says, only that I promised to look into it.  I'm having problems getting in contact with my friend, but I remember hearing something about irql.  but I dont think that makes sence, as a hardware problem would not let the computer continue to run.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 16, 2008)

If you are unsure....eliminate some things....have him run Memtest to rule out the ram...then Orthos smallFFT's to rule out the CPU, assuming its overclocked or not shouldnt matter here!


----------



## Megasty (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, BSODs are rampant aren't they. One of my wife's friends had the same BSOD problems. She recently went & let Bby eat her alive with repair non-sense. Her HD was corrupted. She was running too many viral & spyware removers at the same time. I just replaced the HD & gave her McAfee & she was all set. A dying HD would allow the PC to still run. My friend's problem didn't even let her into windows & Bby made it worse by trying to reinstall it until it died completely.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 16, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Man, BSODs are rampant aren't they. One of my wife's friends had the same BSOD problems. She recently went & let Bby eat her alive with repair non-sense. Her HD was corrupted. She was running too many viral & spyware removers at the same time. I just replaced the HD & gave her McAfee & she was all set. A dying HD would allow the PC to still run. My friend's problem didn't even let her into windows & Bby made it worse by trying to reinstall it until it died completely.




Yea, that or bad memory as someone else said above.

Wouldn't it be funny if her screen saver was that of a BSOD (I've seen it before)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

The new rig I built last week BSOD'd and I took out one of my crappy kingston chips and it works fine. Thats 3 kingston sticks that died on me on stock speeds.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 16, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> well, the reason I made such a vague post was that I dont know what it says, only that I promised to look into it.  I'm having problems getting in contact with my friend, but I remember hearing something about irql.  but I dont think that makes sence, as a hardware problem would not let the computer continue to run.



Ahh you mean some thing like this DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ?..

Could be a hardware or driver issue. Reinstalling drivers to the system might help..

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt..._LESS_OR_EQUAL&y=Search&fr=yfp-t-501&ei=UTF-8


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 17, 2008)

well, this is what they sent me.  
0X00000100
0X00000050
0X00000099
0X00000019
0X00000035

apparently the 50 is showing up the most.  I can't see how all of these errors can be connected.

they didnt send the name of the error, just the number


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2008)

So it's crashing with different error messages ?..


----------



## Megasty (Jul 17, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> well, this is what they sent me.
> 0X00000100
> 0X00000050
> 0X00000099
> ...



Waht  Those numbers don't make any sense. Those sequences occur b4 the pc is even done booting.
If the BSOD is occurring during boot then it makes sense but not in windows. But it does sound like a dying memory module.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

Gotta be dead ram


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 17, 2008)

kk, i'm going to send them some of my old RAM and hopefully it will work out. and yes, it is as windows boots.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

My rig booted but it crashed in windows or just froze. Took a stick out and it ran perfect.


----------



## MoeDaKilla (Jul 17, 2008)

Im not one of the people who care too much about diagnosing the specifics of BSOD's. My dad's laptop had similar probs mostly around the lines DRIVER_... And sometimes it would give different error codes. Just boot into safe mode, back up all important docs and blow it away. I guess this is the lazy way to do it, but it works.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Gotta be dead ram



it could be but those error codes point at so many things so could be even corrupted HDD.  Which a ChkDsk might help.  Hope it's nothing worse than that.  One or more them error codes point at NV v cards.

Stop code post that unless they are
http://blogfiles3.naver.net/data12/2005/10/5/242/BSOD-WinXP-skylee92.gif


----------

